# Reviews in order?



## shagnut (May 25, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the resorts listed by newest reviews instead of alphabetacle order? I find it harder to find what I'm looking for. I like the look of the new reviews and know a lot of you put a lot of thought into the change. I like it in order and you could still put the date of last review as it is.  shaggy


----------



## Makai Guy (May 25, 2006)

Reviews are not a bbs feature.  Moving to TUG General forum.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 25, 2006)

Last review date is only the default display.  Click on any of the column titles to sort by that column.


----------



## Keitht (May 26, 2006)

Just click on the Resort Name and Review Link heading to sort by name.


----------



## shagnut (May 26, 2006)

I know to click on the name to get the review but they still aren't in alphabetical order. You have to scroll thru the whole magilla to find what you are looking for.Ex Sheraton Brodway was in the middle of no mans land. shaggy


----------



## Dave M (May 27, 2006)

Try reading what Keith said again.....

Click on "Resort Name and Review Link" at the top of the list of resorts you are viewing and that will sort the resorts into alphabetical order. 

And as Makai Guy stated, you can click on *any* of the column headings and doing so will sort the resorts in the list based on that heading.


----------



## shagnut (May 28, 2006)

Well thanks so much. I feel like a dummy. It works!! I'm so computer illiterate, it's not even funny!! Thanks for the help!!  shaggy


----------

